# the best skyscrapers in all africa



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

carlton centre johannesburg 223m/50fl/1973








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Africa

ponte city apartments johannesburg 173m/54fl/1975








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponte_City_Apartments

bahia center oran (four towers) 161m/31fl/2008








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522099&page=52

nitel building lagos 160m/32fl/1979








http://www.nairaland.com/260778/share-yours.new-picture-lagos-only/9

marble towers johannesburg 152m/32fl/1973








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marble_Towers

pearl dawn durban 152m/31fl/2010 








http://www.grantpitcher.co.za/archi...architectural-photography/pearls-of-umhlanga/

south african reserv bank building pretoria 150m/38fl/1988








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497777

villagio vista accra 150m/35fl/2011








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808424&page=4

metlife centre cape town 150m/28fl/1993








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metlife_Centre

88 on field durban 147m/26m/1985








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0032895

ministry of foreign affairs cairo 143m/39fl/1994








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_of_Foreign_Affairs_(Egypt)

el gezira tower movenpick hotel cairo 142m/43fl/1996









grand nile tower hotel cairo 142m/41fl/2002








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Hyatt_Cairo

nile city towers cairo 142m/34fl/2003








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/360926

kwadukuza egoli hotel tower 140m/40fl/1970








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KwaDukuza_eGoli_Hotel

times tower nairobi 140m/38fl/2000








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Times_Tower

michelangelo towers sandton(johannesburg) 140m/34fl/2005








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Michelangelo_Towers_Sandton.jpg

trust bank building 140/34fl/1970 johannesburg








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trust_Bank_Building

el maadi residential towers cairo (six towers) 140m/42fl/1985








http://skyscraper-en.wikidot.com/el-maadi-residencial-towers

maroc telecom hq rabat 139m/20fl/2012








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604263&page=52

standard bank building johannesburg 139m/34fl/1968








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0003715

southern life center johannesburg 138m/30fl/1973








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Southern_Life_Center,_Johannesburg,_South_Africa.jpg

san stefano grand plaza alexandria 135m/35fl/2006








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:San_Stefano_grand_plaza.jpg

mont blanc durban 133m/40fl/1985








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=387257&page=2

absa tower pretoria 132m/38fl/1976








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609206

old mutual centre durban 130m/33fl/1995








http://www.venuesearch.co.za/site/showVenue.pl?id=1854

tour cnps yaounde 130m/32fl/??








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43154096

209 smit street johannesburg 128m/30fl/1976








http://www.officerents.co.za/property/all/gauteng/johannesburg/braamfontein/209-smit-street-500/

four seasons nile plaza cairo 127m/31fl/1999








http://www.gattours.com/hotels.php?city_id=20&filter_hotels=Find+hotel&p=4&cp=2&ll=10&

1 thibault square cape town 127m/32fl/1972








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_Thibault_Square


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

South African Reserve Bank, Maroc Telecom HQ and Trust Bank Building are my faves. But nicer ones are being built...


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

There are other nice ones than those in South Africa at least and some great ones under construction and approved for Cape town


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Imo Africa is the worst continent in architecture ( there are exceptions of course )


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

there are a few proposed and visionary projects that i still hope for at least some of them becoming a reality at one time. this one would be a prime example of how africa could finally step forward and show that it is capable of bringing a skyline to life.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
thank you for sharing....amazing....


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

All South Africa

Triangle house, Cape town



Metlife building, Cape town



Absa building, cape town





Under construction:

22 Bree street, cape town(T/O)



Portside, cape town(UC)


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
:drool::drool::drool:amazing....


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Pearl Dawn, Maroc Telecom HQ, KwaDukuza eGoli Hotel, South African Reserve Bank & 88 on Field.


----------

